# additional cost of basement on new build?



## Lara (20 Apr 2012)

Hi

I am buying a new build from the plans. It is an end of terrace and each level is small ie approx 550sqft. I was wondering what the cost would be if I asked the builder to put in a basic shell basement (wired and plumbed) ie would it be approximately 1/3 of the cost of the main build (the other 2/3 being the ground and first floor).

Because the site is small and the only room for expansion in the future would be upwards to a small attic room, I have begun to think that it might be sensible to put in a basement before the main build starts. The house is on a hill with no streams/rivers in the area so it would have good drainage I am guessing.

Does anyone have an opinion/advice?

Thanks

Lara


----------



## extopia (20 Apr 2012)

Eh, I think you would need planning permission for that for a start - not just a case of asking the builder to add on an extra level (even if it's underground).


----------



## Lara (20 Apr 2012)

No, I realise that ; but before I even go forth looking for planning permission I wanted to get some idea of whether it was a good idea and of course whether basements are expensive. I can get some cost information on putting a basement in an existing house (which is expensive) but none on putting one in from the offset.

Lara


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Apr 2012)

Lara, It depends on too many things to give you any idea + basements are not that common in Ireland in Domestic dwellings, so your builder may not be familiar..

we'd need to know, the type soil and the ground/ first floor loadings (how difficult it will be to excavate how much steel/ concrete will be required from lateral and above pressures. And what the water table level is like(same as tanking a swimming pool) and access + what happens to adjoining property etc etc

you would be best to seek professional advice- why not consult the developer and or a independent Quantity surveyor. It could certainly be 1/3 of the of the cost... 

also consider its proposed use, as any habitable room needs natural light and a means of escape.

do you just love the area? or why not consider somewhere that has ample space without the hassle..


----------



## Lara (20 Apr 2012)

Hi LowCO2

Thanks for replying. I really like the area and its where I need to be for work. TBH, I just cant afford anything else without moving far away from where I want to be! Guess there's always a sacrifice to be made....

Lara


----------



## lowCO2design (22 Apr 2012)

Lara said:


> Hi LowCO2
> 
> Thanks for replying. I really like the area and its where I need to be for work. TBH, I just cant afford anything else without moving far away from where I want to be! Guess there's always a sacrifice to be made....
> 
> Lara


Hi Lara, I just find it hard to believe that your considering asking a developer/builder to dig you a basement in order to get the space you want, in the location you want.. Your area must be in stark contrast to the rest of the country where there's bargain housing for sale on practical every corner..

best of luck with what ever route you take


----------

